# Asus PG279q FPS overlay ausstellen?



## HansguckindieLuft (20. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt geht's um den PG279q.
Ich hab da mal die FPS overlay Funktion benutzt und ich schaffe es nicht das wieder auszuschalten .
Wirklich Wahnsinn. 
Das wird auch nirgendwo in der Dokumentation erklärt.
Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## ile (20. Juni 2016)

Ausschalten, Strom weg, anschalten


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

Oder man schaltet sie einfach im OSD wieder aus.


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (20. Juni 2016)

Wie schalte das denn wieder aus?!? Genau danach hab ich doch gefragt?
Welche Tasten?
Ich kann nur mit dem Joystick zwischen.  FPS/Timer/Fadenkreuz toggeln. Aber das gar nichts mehr angezeigt wird geht nicht?

Ausschalten und vom Strom nehmen geht nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

Crosshairmenü und dann X drücken.


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (22. Juni 2016)

Jo vielen Dank. Hat funktioniert.


----------

